# Indiana Herf, April 12



## The Dakotan (Jun 4, 2007)

It's time to plan for another herf! It was great meeting everyone last time and, IMHO, we need to make this something of a regular event! 

So, we need to figure out what works for everyone. Would Saturday, April 11 work? If not, when would work. 

I think Indianapolis is the most central location for everyone. Maybe we can go a bit north to get some of our NE Indiana BOTL? 

Thoughts?


----------



## Major Captain Silly (May 24, 2007)

Please come to the North Country! We have cookies!!

MCS


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

Sometime this summer (June or July), I'll make one of these, probably. :tu


----------



## smitdavi (Mar 20, 2006)

Count me in....just gotta check with the boss


----------



## scubasteven9 (Aug 27, 2007)

Count me in as well, I'm not checking in with the boss. I'm not missing this one. So any day works for me.


----------



## smitdavi (Mar 20, 2006)

Lol she would actually want to come with me....she smokes about every time I do!


----------



## hysteria (Feb 18, 2008)

I'd be in more than likely. I'm pretty far north so I vote yes on putting something farther up...


----------



## baglorious (Jan 26, 2007)

Hrm. I live in Indiana. I vote Northerly (livin in South Bend, kinda...)... but I do have a friend in Indy with whom I could have an excuse to visit. And friend in Southern Indiana that I need an excuse to visit.

Not sure I can make that happen, entirely... but toss something out there, and I'll make it happen if I can. I've not been lucky enough to attend an official CS herf!


----------



## The Dakotan (Jun 4, 2007)

Ok fellas, it seems that April 12 is not the best date for people. 

What I would like my Indiana B/SOTL to do is post 1) when and 2) where. 

I think Indy is central for everyone but I could be wrong. Outside of Bloomington I have no idea where we would be able to smoke. 

Also, if you are from Indiana (or driving distance) but just been lurking in this thread, post here so we have some kind of list for future herfs. 

Actually, if you want to PM me your e-mail address, that would be very helpful. 

awesome.


----------



## Seanohue (Oct 2, 2006)

Friday evenings, Saturdays and Sundays will all work for me :tu


----------



## Nabinger16 (Aug 24, 2007)

Indy is about a three hour drive for me. Which isn't too bad of a drive, but it kind of limits my beer consumption efforts. Broad Ripple rocked in February so I'm up for the drive if that's what is best for the crew.

It does seem there is a growing number of northern B/SOTL, especially around the South Bend/Mishawaka area. Not to mention Fort Wayne/Angola area and little ol' me in between. Are there any Gorilla's from southern Indiana thinking about making it? If not would vote for an area somewhere between the northern area and Indy.

As far as a date goes, I would have to go with what's good others. I can't give an actual date and say for sure I can be there. When a date is set, I'll make every effort to arrange my schedule to be there. The closer it is, the more likely I will be able to make it.


----------



## Major Captain Silly (May 24, 2007)

Nabinger16 said:


> Indy is about a three hour drive for me. Which isn't too bad of a drive, but it kind of limits my beer consumption efforts. Broad Ripple rocked in February so I'm up for the drive if that's what is best for the crew.
> 
> It does seem there is a growing number of northern B/SOTL, especially around the South Bend/Mishawaka area. Not to mention Fort Wayne/Angola area and little ol' me in between. Are there any Gorilla's from southern Indiana thinking about making it? If not would vote for an area somewhere between the northern area and Indy.
> 
> As far as a date goes, I would have to go with what's good others. I can't give an actual date and say for sure I can be there. When a date is set, I'll make every effort to arrange my schedule to be there. The closer it is, the more likely I will be able to make it.


I'm totally up for getting together up north and can go as far as Fort Wayne. Weekends work for me usually. I can do impromptu stuff in South Bend/Mishawaka most times.

MCS


----------



## smitdavi (Mar 20, 2006)

I think there are a few of us from southern IN...myself included


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

Look at this!!!! About a month away too :ss I'll have to watch this thread and see what comes about........


Ron


----------



## Nabinger16 (Aug 24, 2007)

smitdavi said:


> I think there are a few of us from southern IN...myself included


I wasn't sure if there were any of you southern Indiana folks around. It probably would be a lot easier for you southern boys if it was in the Indy area. Not to mention the Broad Ripple Tavern was a pretty cool place.



Major Captain Silly said:


> I'm totally up for getting together up north and can go as far as Fort Wayne. Weekends work for me usually. I can do impromptu stuff in South Bend/Mishawaka most times.
> 
> MCS


I'm going to have to venture up to the SB/Mishawaka area and take you up on an impromptu herf.... You pick the place, and I'll bring the tinfoil hats and cake!


----------



## The Dakotan (Jun 4, 2007)

Ron1YY said:


> Look at this!!!! About a month away too :ss I'll have to watch this thread and see what comes about........
> Ron


oh, geez ... here he goes again. 



Nabinger16 said:


> I wasn't sure if there were any of you southern Indiana folks around. It probably would be a lot easier for you southern boys if it was in the Indy area. Not to mention the Broad Ripple Tavern was a pretty cool place.
> 
> I'm going to have to venture up to the SB/Mishawaka area and take you up on an impromptu herf.... You pick the place, and I'll bring the tinfoil hats and cake!


I agree about the Broad Ripple Tavern. It was perfect. I'm not sure if there are any B/SOTL south of Bloomington. Is there a place north of Indy that could split the distance between MCS and Bloomington?


----------



## smitdavi (Mar 20, 2006)

I'm up for broad ripple!


----------



## Nabinger16 (Aug 24, 2007)

smitdavi said:


> I'm up for broad ripple!


I hope they let us back in after Critch started his own little ash farm under the table. :ss


----------



## St. Lou Stu (Oct 3, 2007)

I'm hit or miss until July.
I'll watch and see what happens.


----------



## Nabinger16 (Aug 24, 2007)

St. Lou Stu said:


> I'm hit or miss until July.
> I'll watch and see what happens.


Are you staying home these days and making your millions "Manually" behind closed doors? Are you starting to look like Popeye yet?


----------



## kheffelf (Jul 31, 2006)

April 12th isn't good, isn't that Little 5 weekend, us south bend/mishawaka guys could easily carpool down there.


----------



## St. Lou Stu (Oct 3, 2007)

Nabinger16 said:


> Are you staying home these days and making your millions "Manually" behind closed doors? Are you starting to look like Popeye yet?


Funny you should mention that.... I'm actually giving public _semen_ars on my wealth system.

Ladies only though.


----------



## The Dakotan (Jun 4, 2007)

Nabinger16 said:


> Are you staying home these days and making your millions "Manually" behind closed doors? Are you starting to look like Popeye yet?





St. Lou Stu said:


> Funny you should mention that.... I'm actually giving public _semen_ars on my wealth system.
> 
> Ladies only though.


My eyes!!! MY EYES!!!!!!!!



kheffelf said:


> April 12th isn't good, isn't that Little 5 weekend, us south bend/mishawaka guys could easily carpool down there.


What weekend works better for you? Will will probably have to change the dates anyway ...


----------



## kheffelf (Jul 31, 2006)

The Dakotan said:


> My eyes!!! MY EYES!!!!!!!!
> 
> What weekend works better for you? Will will probably have to change the dates anyway ...


To be honest, any Saturday will work for me, every Friday and Sunday I work. I have no problem driving to Indy, Fort Wayne would be ok as well, but that is still a drive for me.


----------



## Nabinger16 (Aug 24, 2007)

St. Lou Stu said:


> Funny you should mention that.... I'm actually giving public _semen_ars on my wealth system.
> 
> Ladies only though.


Let me guess... The infomercials are already in post production?

Saturdays would probably work the best for me as well.


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

Looking good so far

Location - Broad Ripple Tavern
Date - April 12th
Vict, ehem, Participants - ?


Looking REAL good :tu


Ron


----------



## The Dakotan (Jun 4, 2007)

Ron1YY said:


> Looking good so far
> 
> Location - Broad Ripple Tavern
> Date - April 12th
> ...


oh geez. :r


----------



## Nabinger16 (Aug 24, 2007)

kheffelf said:


> April 12th isn't good, isn't that Little 5 weekend, us south bend/mishawaka guys could easily carpool down there.


So is it looking like Saturday April 12th? That is the Little 5 weekend, but how crazy does it make Indy? I've never been in the area during, so I'm not sure how it gets down there.


----------



## The Dakotan (Jun 4, 2007)

Little 5 doesn't affect anywhere but bloomington. In fact, I would like to get out of town that weekend! 

Would April 11 work better for everyone?


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

The Dakotan said:


> Little 5 doesn't affect anywhere but bloomington. In fact, I would like to get out of town that weekend!
> 
> Would April 11 work better for everyone?


Hey Bro!!!! Stop messing with my plans :r !!!!! Herfs are the best, Work it out and have a great time!!!!

Ron


----------



## Nabinger16 (Aug 24, 2007)

April 11 is a definate no go for me. I work 24 shifts on the ambulance Tuesdays and Fridays.


----------



## scubasteven9 (Aug 27, 2007)

Have we decided where yet? cause ifs its above Indy, I have no problem, in car pooling (AND my car is cigar friendly):ss


----------



## The Dakotan (Jun 4, 2007)

Ok guys, for lack of alternatives ... 

We will be herfing on the original date, April 12th. 

Date: April 12
Time: 4PM until the last person leaves
Location: Broad Ripple Tavern

Participants: (add your name below)
The Dakotan


----------



## scubasteven9 (Aug 27, 2007)

Ok guys, for lack of alternatives ... 

We will be herfing on the original date, April 12th. 

Date: April 12
Time: 4PM until the last person leaves
Location: Broad Ripple Tavern

Participants: (add your name below)
The Dakotan
Scubasteven9


----------



## BengalMan (Aug 13, 2007)

I won't be able to make this one, but I will be in Indianapolis doing events on the 18th and 19th of April.


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

scubasteven9 said:


> Ok guys, for lack of alternatives ...
> 
> We will be herfing on the original date, April 12th.
> 
> ...


YEAH!!!!!! That's what I'm talking about!!!!!!

Ron


----------



## Nabinger16 (Aug 24, 2007)

Ok guys, for lack of alternatives ... 

We will be herfing on the original date, April 12th. 

Date: April 12
Time: 4PM until the last person leaves
Location: Broad Ripple Tavern

Participants: (add your name below)
The Dakotan
Scubasteven9
Nabinger16


----------



## smitdavi (Mar 20, 2006)

Participants: (add your name below)
The Dakotan
Scubasteven9
Nabinger16
Smitdavi


----------



## The Dakotan (Jun 4, 2007)

bump.


----------



## Big D (Mar 10, 2006)

It would be cool to attend a actual Herf!! I'm in the southwest, Indy is about 3 and a half hours for me. Weekends are good.


----------



## The Dakotan (Jun 4, 2007)

Big D said:


> It would be cool to attend a actual Herf!! I'm in the southwest, Indy is about 3 and a half hours for me. Weekends are good.


Come on up!


----------



## field (May 28, 2007)

Nabinger16 said:


> I hope they let us back in after Critch started his own little ash farm under the table. :ss


Look out, I have been practicing! I can ash with the big dogs now!! 



smitdavi said:


> Participants: (add your name below)
> The Dakotan
> Scubasteven9
> Nabinger16
> ...


----------



## Nabinger16 (Aug 24, 2007)

field said:


> Look out, I have been practicing! I can ash with the big dogs now!!


I can poke fun at ya all I want, but I have to admit I won the first to turn green award! :ss I'm glad to see you might make it!


----------



## Seanohue (Oct 2, 2006)

field said:


> Look out, I have been practicing! I can ash with the big dogs now!!


Awwww, we even invented a new verb in your name:

critch v. (kritch) - to ash on ones self repeatedly


----------



## Nabinger16 (Aug 24, 2007)

Sean... Buddy... Are going to be able to make it? I have a little something for you.


----------



## Seanohue (Oct 2, 2006)

Nabinger16 said:


> Sean... Buddy... Are going to be able to make it? I have a little something for you.


Not this time; I'm promised the MoB crew I'd head up there. Plus I have a concert in Mokena, IL on Sunday, so it'd be easiest to go from the MoB to the concert.


----------



## EMSinTraining (Feb 23, 2007)

Hey guys, I might be able to make this. Sadly I don't know my schedule more than a week in advance it seems, but I'm going to see what I can do.

Where is Broad Ripple Tavern?


----------



## Nabinger16 (Aug 24, 2007)

EMSinTraining said:


> Hey guys, I might be able to make this. Sadly I don't know my schedule more than a week in advance it seems, but I'm going to see what I can do.
> 
> Where is Broad Ripple Tavern?


Woo Hoo! Another ambulance driver! I hope to see you there!

www.broadrippletavern.com <--- Check out their website, you can mapquest the address. It's a small place with an awesome atmosphere!


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

NICE!!!!!!!

6 people
Place is set
Time is set

2 weeks to go!!!!!!


Looking good guys :tu


Ron


----------



## Nabinger16 (Aug 24, 2007)

I'm not sure if I like the idea of you keeping track of this herf. It must be that basic instinct of self preservation. 



Ron1YY said:


> NICE!!!!!!!
> 
> 6 people
> Place is set
> ...


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

Nabinger16 said:


> I'm not sure if I like the idea of you keeping track of this herf. It must be that basic instinct of self preservation.


:r I like being at distant herfs in Spirit :ss

Ron


----------



## The Dakotan (Jun 4, 2007)

Ron1YY said:


> :r I like being at distant herfs in Spirit :ss
> 
> Ron


oh crap! here he goes again! :ss

I just posted this on ICC as well. The more the merrier, right?!?!?


----------



## The Dakotan (Jun 4, 2007)

EMSinTraining said:


> Hey guys, I might be able to make this. Sadly I don't know my schedule more than a week in advance it seems, but I'm going to see what I can do.
> 
> Where is Broad Ripple Tavern?


Here's a link: http://www.broadrippletavern.com/

I hope you can make it!


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

The Dakotan said:


> oh crap! here he goes again! :ss
> 
> I just posted this on ICC as well. The more the merrier, right?!?!?


What is your screen name on ICC?

Ron


----------



## The Dakotan (Jun 4, 2007)

Ron1YY said:


> What is your screen name on ICC?
> 
> Ron


Dakotan  I just joined last month and don't post much there.


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

The Dakotan said:


> Dakotan  I just joined last month and don't post much there.


I don't post much there either. I mostly read alot on that site. Most of my time there is in Wayne's Corner

Ron


----------



## Nabinger16 (Aug 24, 2007)

*:chk:chk 7 days till we all smoke, drink,:chk:chk
:chk:chk:chk and be merry! :chk:chk:chk
:chk:chk*
Behold my chicken army!​


----------



## The Dakotan (Jun 4, 2007)

Do we really only have five people?!?!? where is everyone????



The Dakotan said:


> Date: April 12
> Time: 4PM until the last person leaves
> Location: Broad Ripple Tavern
> 
> ...





smitdavi said:


> Participants: (add your name below)
> The Dakotan
> Scubasteven9
> Nabinger16
> ...


----------



## St. Lou Stu (Oct 3, 2007)

The Dakotan said:


> Do we really only have five people?!?!? where is everyone????


Sorry bro, I won't be able to make this one.:hn

Is someone going to bring Critch a big Stinky?


----------



## Nabinger16 (Aug 24, 2007)

St. Lou Stu said:


> Sorry bro, I won't be able to make this one.:hn
> 
> Is someone going to bring Critch a big Stinky?


I see how it is... Just stay home and make your millions!!!


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

The Dakotan said:


> Do we really only have five people?!?!? where is everyone????


I'll make one next year -- scout's honor. :tu


----------



## St. Lou Stu (Oct 3, 2007)

Nabinger16 said:


> I see how it is... Just stay home and make your millions!!!


Smartass!!!!:r:r:r
That's some funny stuff there!


----------



## EMSinTraining (Feb 23, 2007)

Looks like I'm not gonna make it either. Theres a big event on campus (Springfest) so we're going to be working first-aid.


----------



## smitdavi (Mar 20, 2006)

So, is there really only 5 of us going?


----------



## The Dakotan (Jun 4, 2007)

smitdavi said:


> So, is there really only 5 of us going?


Should we reschedule? Also, I don't know if Critch will be able to make it ... it would be nice to find a time more of our hoosier brothers could make it.


----------



## Seanohue (Oct 2, 2006)

The Dakotan said:


> Should we reschedule? Also, I don't know if Critch will be able to make it ... it would be nice to find a time more of our hoosier brothers could make it.


Perhaps next weekend?


----------



## smitdavi (Mar 20, 2006)

so have we come up with a plan? postpone?


----------



## scubasteven9 (Aug 27, 2007)

I don't mind if its next weekend. I'm not doing anything.


----------



## The Dakotan (Jun 4, 2007)

Yeah, I'd like to herf when more are able join. Plus, this weekend is not looking very good for me ... 

Would more be able to come if we did it next Friday or Saturday?


----------



## field (May 28, 2007)

Yeah, I can't make it either. I will try to keep up, but it is difficult since I started Tim's get rich quick scheme!!! :r


----------



## St. Lou Stu (Oct 3, 2007)

field said:


> Yeah, I can't make it either. I will try to keep up, but it is difficult since I started Tim's get rich quick scheme!!! :r


Hang in there buddy!
It only gets better once you build up a little conditioning!

You'll be a bit sore for the first few weeks of _work_.:mn


----------



## Seanohue (Oct 2, 2006)

The Dakotan said:


> Yeah, I'd like to herf when more are able join. Plus, this weekend is not looking very good for me ...
> 
> Would more be able to come if we did it next Friday or Saturday?


You can count me in next Friday (but it'd have to be in the evening) or Saturday :tu


----------



## The Dakotan (Jun 4, 2007)

ok guys, with critch out we're down to four. To be honest the end of the semester is killing me and it would be a good idea for us to postpone. 

I'm really, really sorry about that and, of course, you all could still do this. 

so so sorry.


----------



## Seanohue (Oct 2, 2006)

The Dakotan said:


> ok guys, with critch out we're down to four. To be honest the end of the semester is killing me and it would be a good idea for us to postpone.
> 
> I'm really, really sorry about that and, of course, you all could still do this.
> 
> so so sorry.


Bah, stop apologizing wanker  So, lets get a list started for the 18/19. Also, indicate what you prefer:

Attendants:
Seanohue (prefer 19th, but can do 18th)


----------



## EMSinTraining (Feb 23, 2007)

I'm not sure if I can do next week either, I've got to be in Maryland on the 17th, and since I'm so close to home then, Mom and Dad want to get me home for the weekend/my birthday. At some point I will make it out to a herf with you guys though!


----------



## Seanohue (Oct 2, 2006)

Any updates Jeff?


----------



## The Dakotan (Jun 4, 2007)

Seanohue said:


> Any updates Jeff?


I might be able to do Friday this week but not Saturday.


----------



## Seanohue (Oct 2, 2006)

The Dakotan said:


> I might be able to do Friday this week but not Saturday.


Ok, I can make it.


----------

